# Solved: SBC Yahoo! DSL



## 2praisehim (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey! Has anyone used SBC's DSL service. They have a special on now for $14.95/mo. for a year. Please let me know what you think of the service if you are using now or have tried it. Thanks a lot!

Bob


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://www.broadbandreports.com/reviews/2400


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

2praisehim, welcome! well, I'm not fortunate enough to get it in my area & wouldn't really care how the service was for that price! I would say "if you can get it, GET IT!" :up: 
speed for the price of dial-up, you can't go wrong! I pay $42 a month for the advertised speed & am waiting for it to hit my area!


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

The $14.99/m offer is only for a year. After that they charge $30/m. Since when you sign up you enter into a two year contract, you cant get out of it after your year is up. Speeds of up to 1.5Mbps is good, unfortunately, that speed can only be reached if you live in a rural town and are lucky enough to have DSL service available. If you live in a big city, you're more likely to get 512Kbps. Also there are alot of hidden fees and you'll end up paying about $25/m in certain areas. For a complete list go to www.yahool.com/dsl Go to the very bottom and read the fine print, its all there (its like 2 pages worth of fine print so make sure u have time and are insterested enough to stay awake). So if you're willing to pay $25 for DSL for the first year, then (if the same fees apply) $40 for the year after and so on, go for it. However, just like you suspected, the $15/m deal was too good to be true.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Link doesn't work...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

jrnetwork, thanks for all that info! I learned something! BTW that link goes to "Sorry, the page you requested was not found." or may just be my browser.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Link works for me.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Try putting .html at the end of that. Some older browsers dont automatically fill it in for you.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ohh, I thought they were talking about my link.
Your link isn't working for me, even with .html at the end.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Im sorry. I didnt notice. Its www.sbc.com/dsl not yahoo. Try that


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That's better


----------



## Lorusso (Dec 28, 2004)

I hate it. I disconnect at least 20 times a day(not kidding), and sometimes for over 15 minutes. Its rather annoying!


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Lorusso said:


> I hate it. I disconnect at least 20 times a day(not kidding), and sometimes for over 15 minutes. Its rather annoying!


is your modem set away from everything? best if set away by itself if poss, away from other electrical items that may cause interference, also do you have a line filter installed on your phone line?


----------



## DeaconX (Aug 23, 2005)

well i am a phone tech for SBC in florida. i work for a departement called Support Plus i can honestly say it really isnt that bad. for lorusso let me guess you have a Speedstream 5100b (Five total lights on your modem).


----------



## CFLager (Mar 31, 2005)

I have had SBC DSL for over 3 years and have had no connection problems. :up: I currently pay $19.95 for the 1.5 connection with a 1 year contract.

The only real problems that I have had is when installing their online protection package, especially "All-in-One Security Dashboard." Before that I believed that Norton had the worst security product around. :down: It was aggravating to get it out of my comp. 

Also be aware that their EnterNet software can be tweaked to free up resources
and their "Self Support Tool" is junk. 

I think that SBC should spend some money on good code writers.


----------



## 2praisehim (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, we connected this week and it is great. The only thing I'm not sure about is if we are connected to the Internet all the time. We have the SpeedStream 4100 I believe. We have to connect to Yahoo with a prompt but it seems to retrieve e-mail in Outlook Express whenever we open the program. The SBC software installed fine and the speed is so much better than our previous Dial-Up. Thanks to everyone who has responded to this thread.


----------



## DeaconX (Aug 23, 2005)

well you dont have the 4100 then or its not set up correctly. or outlook isnt set up correctly which is very possible too. email me at [email protected] and ill be able to figure it out because i work with them for their paid support. ill prolly look at your email the next time i go to work on sat.


----------



## !shitani (Oct 1, 2005)

CFLager said:


> and their "Self Support Tool" is junk.
> 
> I think that SBC should spend some money on good code writers.


yup it is. but for the average consumer, its great.

sbc doesnt have code writers. the online protection dashboard program was written by the fine folks at yahoo. sbc just provides the portal to the net. yahoo provides the content.


----------

